# New fish store in Chilliwack



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Shallow Water Tropical Fish just opened on Young Road just north of the tracks

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shallow-Water-Tropical-Fish/1386917718204239

Worth checking out


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

been there twice lol and it just opened really happy to have another store in chilliwack and great owners


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

been there bought a couple fish dead before I got home took them back and they said NO guarantee on fish! she was very rude to me!! they just lost a good customer would have spent thousands there!! bad business practices SHAME!!

PRICES OUTRAGES HAS WELL ON MOST FISH!!

ONLY ONE GOOD FISH STORE IN CHILLIWACK! unfortunately they dont have much fish, (but will bring fish in for you fresh and salt) there staff are very nice and well trained! and very informative!!
excellent prices on fish food competitive with the big chain stores!! care about there fish don't sell them sick like animal house!

Good job Oly's Pets

Only place I'll shop in Chilliwack!!


----------



## Grandwitch (Jan 30, 2013)

They are super people. I've been there as they are at the end of my Street almost. I'm on Chesterfield, I'm a true couch potato! LOL


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Great news, will drop in as soon as I can to check them out. Hows their pricing?


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Their pricing is a bit high because they JUST opened! They have to be high so that they can get started! They bring in healthy, beautiful stock as well. If you want to know something about fish I highly recommend this store.
I love going in there.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

DevinHebert said:


> Their pricing is a bit high because they JUST opened! They have to be high so that they can get started! They bring in healthy, beautiful stock as well. If you want to know something about fish I highly recommend this store.
> I love going in there.


Wow that sounds really bad high price cause they just started? Hmmmm my fish didn't even make it home. My wife called the next morning and Brian (owner) said his wife should not of sold them to us they were cycling tank with these fish! he said he would give store credit? when I tried to return the fish,the next day I got a real mean owner (lady) getting really rude with me saying no guarantee your a liar she called me! wow! could not believe this! never been treated like this at any business! and I would have spent thousands there if all went well!! owner tried to tell me JL was nuts that I had to use bio balls in a sump for a reef tank? Not that knowledgeable and very RUDE my experience was very traumatic I don't like conflicts I just stated I would never be back and left! SHAME ON THEM! buyer beware you dont raise prices because it cost you to open the Business!!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That doesn't sound good. That's bad business practice. If anything their prices should be really low and customer service really high to bring people in, and then keep them loyal. What's the point of buying anything there if its more expensive? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

She told you you had to use bio balls in your sump? 
What is this 1992.
If they are 20 years behind on their reef knowledge I'd skip them.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

all my fish are doing well for a week now


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Where do fish in our hobby come to Vancouver from? The airport. Now imagine driving there and back from chiliwack for a few boxes of fish. Now factor in gas prices and the hours of time on top of the cost of fish. This is the same reason product is more expensive on the island. Plain and simple transportation costs. People with businesses in such locales need to consider these costs, and there is no reason they can't make the same profit as anyone else selling the same fish.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

But all other stores (in chilliwack) sell same fish, at a 1/3 of the cost plus guarantee there fish and treat you right and dont call you a liar to your face!!! shame on them!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They aren't importing on their own. Most
Pet shops get them from wholesalers who bring them in and tank and stabilize them . Or a transhipper shipper who imports. 
There's a Wholesaler in chilliwack .
If they are importing they would have each tank with 40 to 300 of each species of fish . And he would have at
Least
10 boxes to bring in.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about your bad luck and poor experience Bob. I have nothing but the best of luck and very good experience's with both Brian and Michelle. In fact they sold me my first Betta, a beautiful healthy big eared at a fair price. They have also brought in another fishy friend that nobody else in town could not or would not bring in for me, I hounded Animal house and Oly's both for almost four months and nothing. I asked Brian and 3 weeks later i had what i wanted. Once again really sorry you went through a traumatizing customer experience. We really need another store out here


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

YEA I agree we need another store It really is to bad I was looking forward to having a new place to shop! Oh well I dont mind driving to city, were everyone is nice lol! I never had a problem like this at any fish store you know me I`m very easy to get along with and don`t like confrontation! 
there lost would have been top customer all over 2 6.00 fish really bad business you don't ruin business with one of your best customers over 12.00 dollars? Glad things went well for you, I hope you never have a issue with fish and have to take back? they don't GUARANTEE FISH


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow ty Ill go up there for sure thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrimp Guy said:


> I was there last weekend....Kirk had Red Line topedo barbs for XX bucks...I bought xx


Nice try Kirk, first your banned for breaking rules, then use another name and hijack a thread for your own sales? shame on you! Hope you enjoyed your visit


----------

